# Austauschmoter für Toyota Paseo



## SweetAngel (3. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen!
Wer kennt im Netz eine Seite auf der ich günstige (gebrauchte) Austauschmotoren für meinen Toyota Paseo finden kann?

Vielen Dank derweil!


----------



## Nils Hitze (3. November 2003)

http://www.ebay.de

Was anderes wüsste ich auch nicht.

Vielleicht Schrottplätze 

Jona


----------



## SweetAngel (3. November 2003)

Danke für die Info, aber Ebay hat nur ganz wenig Auswahl in der Richtung. Vor allem ist mein Auto schon eher ein ungewöhnliches Modell. Aber mal gucken, vielleicht tut sich noch was!

Thanks trotzdem!


----------



## Seramon (2. August 2010)

Ich verkaufe einen Toyota Paseo mit austauschmotor für 600 €


----------



## Leola13 (2. August 2010)

Manchmal bin ich doch ein Freund davon, alte threads zu schliessen. 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Rofi (5. August 2010)

Ich glaube auch, dass sich das Thema für SweetAngel nach rund sieben Jahren bereits erledigt hat. Nicht wahr Seramon ;-)


----------

